# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Service robot, XYZprinting Inc., New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - XYZprinting Inc.

----------


## Airicist

XYZrobot_service Robot application in TLW

Published on Feb 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

XYZ Robot stand - Computex Taipei Taiwan 2016

Published on Jun 4, 2016

----------

